
Trump's Evil (but Brilliant) Marketing Strategy Mapped Out - jl87
http://thehustle.co/trumps-brilliant-but-evil-marketing-ploy
======
jl87
I enjoy reading books like The Art of War and the Prince, so I decided to show
people how Trump is using similar tactics.

